# January birthdays of some of Boxing's Greats!



## Stickgrappler (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello:

Sorry I was not able to post earlier here, but posted some celebratory birthday postings to my site:

1/10 - Happy 65th Birthday George Foreman!!
1/12 -Today would've been Joe Frazier's 70th Birthday!!
1/12 -Smokin' Joe Frazier Story (Full video)
1/12 - Beyond The Glory - Joe Frazier (Full video)
1/15 -Happy 49th Birthday Bernard Hopkins!
1/15 -Bernard Hopkins Vs. Roy Jones Jr I & II
1/15 -Bernard Hopkins Vs. Felix Trinidad
1/15 -Bernard Hopkins Vs. Oscar De La Hoya
1/15 - Bernard Hopkins Vs. Kelly Pavlik
1/16 -Happy 45th Birthday Roy Jones Jr!!
1/16 -Roy Jones Jr vs Vinny Pazienza (June 24, 1995)
1/16 -Roy Jones Jr vs Virgil Hill (April 25, 1998)
1/16 -Roy Jones Jr vs Clinton Woods (Sep. 7, 2002)
1/16 -Roy Jones Jr. vs John Ruiz (Mar. 1, 2003)
1/16 - Roy Jones Jr's Greatest Knockouts
1/17 -Cus D'Amato would've been 106 today!
1/17 -Happy 72nd Birthday Muhammad Ali!!
1/17 - a.k.a. Cassius Clay (1970) (Cus D'Amato and Muhammad Ali)
Happy Birthday Champs!


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 9, 2014)

Still regret Smokey Joe...


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 9, 2014)

twins-mt said:


> Still regret Smokey Joe...



I remember the greatest quote about Joe Frazier, from Richard Pryor: "They oughta pardon him from all those taxes. Sh**, you can pardon Nixon, you can pardon anybody."


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 9, 2014)

Bernard Hopkins, name I have not remembered in a while. Clinton Woods almost got there. Would love to have seen him win a world title.


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 21, 2014)

hahaha  he was a great person !


----------

